# Another bad automotive joke, the bubble flare.



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Most old guys I know still use the single flare. Which then cracks and fails.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey Nick are those Breaklines even used in the Manufacture of Vehichles any more ?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Good question, mostly found the bubble flare in proportioning valves, but getting away from that by pulsing the fluid to the rear wheels with the ABS module.

This is one I have found about bubble flares.

"DIN/ISO or “Bubble Flares” are common on many import vehicles especially European vehicles. The flare is essentially the “first step” on the way to making a double flare. Although they’re similar, you should never interchange double flare and bubble flare parts. Most auto manufacturers started switching over to bubble flares in the 80’s."


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I double flare everything. Nevermind that "don't interchange flares" garbage.


----------

